# Brimley area



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm looking for a house for rent, cabin/s for rent in the brimley area. Does anyone have any leads to help me out? This is for january/febuary...probably 2 different weekends. Usually about 8-10 of us. We are not interested in hotels.

if anyone has stayed in that area or knows of a place, would appreciate some help.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Kid,

I have a guy that I rent cabins from in the Paradise area. Not a far ride to Brimley. Let me know if Paradise will work and I will pass the number along


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

yes very interested.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

PM sent


----------



## zucpet (Apr 28, 2007)

we always stay at the casino its not that expensive and its right on the trail and if you gamble, free drinks,free maps, great rooms cant go wrong


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

zucpet said:


> we always stay at the casino its not that expensive and its right on the trail and if you gamble, free drinks,free maps, great rooms cant go wrong


we would get booted out of casino. we like to have a good time and i would worry about pissing off everyone at the hotel for being too loud.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

There is some great off trail to be had in the ara. If you need a tour guide, let me know. I ride up there alot.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Curleys in Paradise isn't bad. Sure some of the doors don't stay closed, the floors are at several different inclines, and the cabins are probably 100 years old, but they have wireless internet. That is where we stayed for years before my parents bought a place on Whitefish Point, a couple miles from town


----------

